# Snowboard bag help



## paul07ss (Dec 29, 2008)

Burton Wheelie Gig Bag *·* Snowboard Bags *·* SHORELINE of TAHOE

Amazon.com: OGIO Agent Wheeled Double Padded Ski Bag: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

You can pretty much get any bag to fit your boots. The trick is to buy a bag that is a few sizes bigger than your board. For example, I have a 159 board and use a 166 board bag. It's just a regular bag without padding. I can stuff all of my stuff into there and I don't have to fold my high backs down (I have Flows which are a pain to fold down for transportation).

If you are traveling, it is a good idea to get a padded bag. Look at some of the Dakines or Burton Wheelie bag/locker. The Burton Wheelies have two separate bags within the board bag that can store your boots and jackets or whatever. These types of bags are pricey though so you should look for previous year's models. I know for a fact you can find the Burton wheelies from last year for under $80. However, the color choices will be limited. I think there are a lot of the red plaids left over. Looks nice to me, but I guess no one likes it lol.


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

Plenty of bags here at Shoptheblend.com


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

I use the Dakine High Roller Bag.

It fits all that stuff, but you have to remember that most airlines have weight limits on luggage. Delta only allows oversize ski bags to weight 50 lbs.

Fly southwest if you can, they don't charge for bags (or so I hear)


----------

